
Computer Vision Syndrome - ericbarnes
https://laravel-news.com/2016/09/computer-vision-syndrome/
======
giberson
I use to get headaches every day (the kind that seem to originate behind the
bridge of the nose). One day in effort to reduce the ache (a desperation move
I didn't know would work out not) I reduced the brightness level in my monitor
to the lowest possible setting. It slightly helped me cope with the rest of
the day at work, but I forgot to reset the monitor. The next day I didn't get
a headache. Turning down the brightness to the lowest level is now something I
do with every monitor I use. Coworkers always comment the first time the see
my screen "how do you see anything on that?" But the truth is you adjust
really fast and don't even notice it's so dark. Best of all, I don't get
headaches anymore.

This may not have been CVS, but I felt it was related to looking at screens
all day so I wanted to share.

I frequently hear coworkers complaining about headaches and recommend they
decrease their screen brightness. They always provide their own reasoning for
the headache cause that makes it unavoidable. I shrug because I can't make
them try my suggestion. But it would be interesting to have someone else try
and get some feedback if the solution works for others (identifying my problem
as a work hazard rather than a personnel condition).

~~~
sbierwagen
A rule of thumb I've heard is that your monitor shouldn't be any brighter than
a sheet of white paper held next to it.

[http://i.imgur.com/5Cwiuif.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/5Cwiuif.jpg)

Mine isn't quite that dim, but it's not nearly as bright as the view out the
window behind it.

~~~
marcosdumay
It certainly should not be the brightest thing within your sight.

------
atourgates
Eye Health (not unlike other areas of health) has a lot of FUD around it.

A lot of the recent "awareness" of CVS is based off people who want to sell
you blue light blocking glasses.

This infographic is one of my favorite examples: [http://vspblog.com/blue-
light-infographic/](http://vspblog.com/blue-light-infographic/)

There's lots of numbers and statistics there, but none of it is actually
scientific. The closest you get is that "VSP Optometrists report a 50%
increase in digital eye strain and the effects of blue light exposure."

But I can promise you as someone on the receiving end of VSP's marketing to
eye care professionals, that they're marketing the bejeezus out of their blue
light blocking technology to their eye care professionals.

So, if you're an optometrist and you have a financial incentive to sell blue-
light blocking coatings, and you're getting tons of marketing about the
epidemic of digital eye strain in your inbox and mailbox and the publications
you read, of course you're going to notice an increase of its incidents in
your patients.

If you're experiencing discomfort from using your computer for hours every
day, you should absolutely do things to alleviate that discomfort. But the
thing that all this marketing and FUD leaves out, is that there's no evidence
that blue light exposure (from digital devices) or CVS or digital eye strain
or whatever they'll be calling it in a week causes any long-term damage to
your eyes.

From the American Academy of Ophthalmology[1]: "Staring at your computer
screen, smartphone or other digital devices for long periods won’t cause
permanent eye damage, but your eyes may feel dry and tired."

[1]: [http://www.aao.org/eye-health/tips-prevention/computer-
usage](http://www.aao.org/eye-health/tips-prevention/computer-usage)

~~~
arbuge
"From the American Academy of Ophthalmology[1]: "Staring at your computer
screen, smartphone or other digital devices for long periods won’t cause
permanent eye damage, but your eyes may feel dry and tired.""

I always believed this myself but I wonder what kind of research has been done
to back it up. Intuitively, staring at a computer screen for 8+ hours a day
for year after year would not seem to be a good thing.

Indeed this article seems to claim different:

"As you sit in front of the screen, your eyes dry out, and you stop blinking.
Over time this leads to damage of the eye muscle that is used to focus on far
away objects and damage to the tear ducts."

~~~
calebm
I'm always suspicious of advice from organizations that would benefit from
misinformation (e.g. "Cigarettes are good for you" \- the Cigarette Industry
or "Looking at screens isn't going to cause you to need more eye doctor
services" \- some eye doctors).

~~~
crazy2be
This is good advice in general, but seems a bit misapplied here- most eye
doctors are likely to make more from selling you unnecessary services now then
by subtly lying to you in order to damage your eyes :).

------
mod
My retired optometrist friend recommended that I wear reading glasses with a
very low power at all times while using the computer, and I do that now.
They're .75x or 1x, I can't remember. I don't need them--nothing is blurry
without them--but they help your lenses to relax by doing some of their work
at close distances.

The condition he wants me to avoid is called nearpoint stress, but sounds very
similar to me (a layperson). It culminates in your eyes lenses becoming
"stuck," unable to fully relax to focus properly on things at a distance. I
guess the reason is that your cilliary muscles (that alter the shape of the
lens) become overworked to the point of a spasm.

One symptom of that is looking up from your computer and objects being blurry
for a few seconds, but then coming into focus.

~~~
stronglikedan
I just wish local drugstores sold sub +1.00 reading glasses. I've only been
able to find them online, so it becomes a game of buy +0.25, +0.50, and +0.75,
and then go through the hassle of returning two of them (likely at a loss).
Optometrists may carry them, but they're so much more expensive than anywhere
else. Anyone know of a better solution to find the strength that's right for
me?

~~~
mod
I found a pair at the dollar store once (+1).

My +0.75 pair I found walmart.

That said, I often find the same thing as you, that nobody sells them. It's
very hit-and-miss, so I just check the racks frequently and see what turns up.

------
dudeget
one of the most essential pieces of software in my opinion:

flux: [https://justgetflux.com/](https://justgetflux.com/)

and now that I've been running linux, redshift:
[http://jonls.dk/redshift/](http://jonls.dk/redshift/)

I find it hard to use a computer without these now

~~~
lloeki
flux&al adjust colour temp, but be very kind on the backlight any time of the
day. Some screens are so stupidly bright it's like staring at a bright bulb
all day long. If at all possible use a screen that adjusts backlight
automatically according to ambient light. And no, you really don't need _that
much_ brightness, just don't turn it all the way down either!

~~~
Bartweiss
Do you know any good automatic-adjustment add-ons? I'd like to use the OS X
option, but it seems to automatically adjust to ~2 notches above what I want.
So something to use the same relative changes, but a lower absolute
brightness, would be perfect. Right now I just do it by hand.

~~~
woobar
I think OS X built-in setting work just like that. I.e. turn on automatic
brightness, then move slider to make screen dimmer.

I've just tried making the screen really dim, then pointed flashlight onto
light sensor. The screen went super bright, but after turning flashlight off
it got back to my dim setting.

------
djb_hackernews
I have seen a few ophthalmologists seeking treatment for a condition resulting
from computer use. I think CVS is a catch all that makes sense on the surface
but doesn't really address the damage that has been done. There is some
interesting research being done in this area, but it has taken a while for the
eye health community to catch up.

My story goes back over 4 years ago, one day like the flick of a switch I
could barely keep my eyes open. Now I live with it but it is extremely
uncomfortable and distracting and I no longer hack on anything outside of
work. My issue isn't so much dry eyes but strained and fatigued eyes. Imagine
the most tired and strained eyes you've ever experienced. Multiply that by 10
and that is how my eyes feel starting from the moment I wake up. Luckily I
still have 20/20.

Basically, let this be a warning not to take for granted your eye health.

~~~
egonschiele
I was in a similar situation for a couple of years. Recently I started doing
warm compresses on my eyes and it has made a huge difference.

I also recommend changing one thing about your routine every week and keeping
an eye pain diary. That will help you identify things that help. It takes some
work, but as you said eye health is super important.

------
ksml
I looked into break timers a while back, but I wanted something really simple
that I didn't need to install. I wrote a blog post about how to make a simple
break timer with OS X notifications and AppleScript:
[https://reberhardt.com/blog/2016/02/09/a-dead-simple-
break-t...](https://reberhardt.com/blog/2016/02/09/a-dead-simple-break-timer-
for-mac.html)

~~~
ramk
Thank you, this worked. I just tweaked a bit to run through crontab and added
a notification sound for the extra push :)

------
dazmax
Anyone know of a break-taking app that watches your activity and can wait
until you've lost focus on your work before reminding you to take a break?

Something like the alarms that wake you up at the right point in your sleep
cycle.

It would probably need to have a cut-off eventually, but I'd hate to be
interrupted in the middle of tracing some complex logic if there's a perfect
stopping point 10 minutes later.

~~~
kowdermeister
It's called a dog :)

~~~
athenot
Or children (when working at home).

Or managers (when in the office). :)

Joking aside, I view this as a necessary balance required in life. Even if my
primary activity needs a lot of solo concentration, I must embrace the
distactions as having value for reasons mentioned in the article. We are not
ultra-specialized machines, even if we specialize in very narrow fields, we
still live a life that comes with variety, diversity and in an environment
filled with beneficial chaos.

------
AJ007
I think there is something with reading angle too:
[http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/aos.13148/abstrac...](http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/aos.13148/abstract)

"Reading in a sitting posture at myopia onset predicted the greatest myopic
progression to adulthood and reading face up on one's back the lowest. Reading
with eyes on turned more downwards was slightly connected with greater myopic
progression."

I had some major vision problems a couple of years ago, to the point I didn't
touch a computer for about 4 months. iPad and iPhone screens weren't bothering
me so I got to keep working.

My suggestion to people having severe problems is to strip apart every
variable and test. A few things I have suspicions about which I have rarely
seen addressed:

\- switching between low & high DPI screens

\- lights/screens which are not on the same frequency

\- viewing angle (referring back to the myopia study.) Prior to a standing
desk I would always lean back in my chair - going back to when I was like 11
years old.

From my opinion, if you took best practices and worst practices, and then like
did all the worst ones you would be fucked pretty quickly. You could take
someone in great health and give them chronic pain in weeks or a few month.
Doctor's advice shouldn't be ignored, especially when something fatal may be
occurring, but in many cases they may have no helpful advice.

Ergonomic / RSI / Carpel tunnel issues apply here as well. I've mentioned
before I had severe RSI with chronic, 24/7 pain for years, and exhaustive
attempts to fix it eventually cured it. Unfortunately as I get older I've also
had to acknowledge that our bodies get less and less capable of fixing
themselves. At the least we can try really hard to do things which aren't
aggravating the decline.

~~~
orpheansodality
How did you eventually get over your RSI? I've been struggling through my own
for a few years now and haven't had any real improvement.

~~~
dvtv75
I realize you weren't asking me, but as I had it many, many years ago I'll
describe it, before I go into what I did.

One day, I woke up and both hands felt a bit odd, painful and tingling all the
time. The next day, I woke up and both hands were burning. I had no strength,
and no fine control at all. When I did tense them, it felt like I was holding
my hands under a running hot tap. I couldn't hold a fork to get food to my
mouth, I couldn't even hold a key to get it into the lock to open the door.

I was studying at the time, and obviously couldn't continue that. No doctor
was able to help me, I was put on anti-inflamatories that were completely
ineffective. I started drinking to deal with the pain, and within a couple of
months I was drinking 3.2 gallons (12 liters) of beer a day, just to dull the
pain.

Once the pain died away, I was still left with some serious problems.
Fortunately alcohol dependence was not one of them (I just stopped drinking).
Any repetitive motion that lasted more than a few minutes would cause me a day
or more of pain. I found I was unable to reliably hold things, and I could
just lose my grip on whatever was in my hands. Many glasses and cups were
smashed because I just couldn't hold them.

So here's when I figured out what was wrong: many of my problems were related
to a significant loss of strength. Because I had been unable to do anything
for more than three months, I had lost much of the strength in my hands and
forearms. Stamina, too. This meant that when I did anything repetitive, I was
straining the muscles beyond their ability to cope.

I sold my computers, and grabbed a pair of free weights I had lying around.
The "free" part is important, because machines reduce the load on ancillary
muscles. I started doing some very basic arm strength exercises (curls and
reverse curls). However, training yourself is something I would recommend
against - find a reputable physiotherapist and have them set you out a basic
rehab program, and get a muscle balance assessment, too. You could find that
you have other issues that are causing your problems - I still have serious
muscle tension issues that I am working on, with the assistance of a physio.

I studied personal training some years after, and I've found that it's so very
easy to screw it up when you do it all yourself. I met one guy who thought he
was just a paragon of bodybuilding - he was bench pressing well over 200
pounds, but his lat pulldowns were limited to just 30 or 40 pounds. His
shoulders were rounded so far forward that you couldn't see any definition in
his pecs.

The main reason I recommend a physio rather than a Personal Trainer (PT) is
that, as I said, you may have some biomechanical issues that need sorting out,
and no matter how much a PT may claim they can do this kind of thing, they are
not medical professionals. A PT would be helpful in making sure you you are
biomechanically sound in implementing the physio's program, but there's no
substitute for real medical help.

I hope this helps you, good luck.

------
ojbyrne
Surprised this article doesn't mention Bias lighting:
[http://www.howtogeek.com/213464/how-to-decrease-eye-
fatigue-...](http://www.howtogeek.com/213464/how-to-decrease-eye-fatigue-
while-watching-tv-and-gaming-with-bias-lighting/)

~~~
joezydeco
I'm a strong believer in bias lighting, and that it critically needs to be
either incandescent or sunlight-based. Putting one flickering light source
next to another (perceptible or not) causes more trouble, in my personal
experience.

------
pmoriarty
_" He recommended I use a hot compress at least once a week for 10 minutes and
to look away from the screen in a method called the 20-20-20-20 rule. Every 20
minutes take 20 seconds to look at an object at least 20 feet away and blink
20 times."_

Is there any evidence that this treatment actually works?

~~~
paublyrne
I can give only anecdotal evidence. I do this reasonably regularly. It's
mainly to combat meibomian gland dysfunction and works by heating up the oils
in and around the glands so that the dry build-up clears, and the glands can
function a bit more normally. They should be releasing oil throughout the day
to keep the surface of your eye from drying out.

I think you need to be careful not to overdo compresses, and associated
massage, as the glands are also delicate and you can damage them, but for me
it results in much more comfortable eyes and better vision when I do it semi
regularly.

~~~
soylentcola
I've been doing this on and off for decades now, thanks to blepharitis and the
associated gland dysfunction you mention. The fact that I stare at a screen
all day certainly doesn't help and I've had to stop wearing contact lenses
even though my prescription is quite strong and any sort of glasses screw up
my peripheral vision.

The downside to the compress (other than the one you mentioned) is the simple
fact that I can't always just nuke my little eye-pad thing and lean back for
10 minutes several times per day at work. Even when I'm able to do it a few
times per day as my eye doctors have suggested, any relief is relatively
short-lived and doesn't treat anything long-term.

It sucks because my eyes almost always feel irritated or dry and no manner of
lubricating drops, antibiotic drops, or hot compresses have helped. I've tried
a few less tested but ultimately harmless things like fish oil supplements
(since they're cheap and effects seem to range from unnoticeable to possible
systemic benefits in the long term).

My takeaway has been that there's really no "cure" for blepharitis or chronic
inflammation and meibomian gland dysfunction. All you can really do is
minimize the things that exacerbate it and deal with it.

~~~
ianai
Well no cure aside maybe not looking at a backlight. I really wish there were
marketed displays without a backlight. There's got to be a way.

~~~
Bartweiss
I've been wanting this for ages. And more simply, I want brightness controls
that go all the way down to zero.

~~~
ianai
Seems like there could be a Kickstarter. I'd want a high resolution external
eink display as a secondary monitor. The refresh rate would be hell, but it'd
be okay for text work.

~~~
GrumpyYoungMan
There's the Dasung Paperlike e-ink monitor:

[https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/paperlike-world-s-
first-e...](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/paperlike-world-s-first-e-ink-
monitor-13-3#/)

However, it's only 13.3" in size and, as you noted, it is limited by the
refresh rate of e-ink.

~~~
Bartweiss
This is still pretty appealing - I could stand to put static or near-static
text there. I'd probably want to add it to my current pair of monitors,
though, instead of subbing one out.

------
collyw
I am thinking my habit of drinking lots of water / tea / yerba mate helps.
Means I get up and go for a piss every hour at least. Drinking lots of water
is generally seen as a good thing.

~~~
witty_username
Why is drinking water a good thing?

~~~
chris72205
Just staying properly hydrated.

------
kazinator
One thing I discovered through an _ad hoc_ anecdotal experiment involving only
myself, over a quarter century ago, was the effect of font size. As a CS
undergrad I was working like crazy in the lab for many hours a day. The
display-hardware was B&W X window terminals (cathode ray, of course) with 19"
screens. I had this idea: if I make things easier to read even when my eyes
are tired, I can boost my endurance, right? So I switched to using large
fonts. This had exactly the opposite effect; my fatigue symptoms became worse,
because I was able to ignore the status of my eyes and keep going (without
even consciously realizing it). If the fonts are big enough, you don't even
have to blink any more; you can still read if your eyes dry out, ha! A that
point I experienced an "aha" moment, and tried it the opposite way: I used a
smaller font than the default. Like magic, my fatigue symptoms soon went away.
I hypothesized that this is because small fonts create a negative feedback.
When your eyes start to lose focus, you cannot read the screen any more.
Firstly, you are forced to blink more often to keep your eyes moist. Second,
you have no choice but to relax and not squint or strain. When the feedback
mechanism does break, _you 're_ forced to take a break simply because you
cannot ignore the fact that you're having trouble reading what's on the
screen.

Since that time, I have always used small fonts and haven't had any problems.
Plus, when CRT's started to disappear around the turn of the century, that was
a fantastic change. Solid-state screens are much easier on the eyes.

------
DanielleMolloy
What about good old dark editor themes or, better: Inverting of screen
colours? Staring at a bright computer screen for hours is a recipe for tired,
red eyes. And all operating systems offer negative screen colours. On OS X it
is an accessibility option and has the standard shortcut
control+option+command + 8.

Android and iOS also can do this. On iOS it's again an accessibility option,
press the home button three times after it is activated and you will be able
to read HN much longer (also, a black+blue HN is nice).

I am using this option so much that I finally switched from Ubuntu to OS X on
the desktop after an Ubuntu upgrade at that time eliminated negative screen
colours (and hibernation, but this is a different story), and it was
impossible to bring it back.

I also like Flux darkroom, but after some time it gives you the feeling of
being in a horror movie.

~~~
unclebucknasty
I get an extreme ghosting effect after reading on an inverted color screen for
even a minute or less.

I don't generally hear others complain. Maybe it's rare.

------
rubidium
Here's the 2014 article referenced (it's a good summary):
[http://www.academicjournals.org/journal/MPR/article-full-
tex...](http://www.academicjournals.org/journal/MPR/article-full-text-
pdf/0905F9948599)

After a particularly intense few weeks of work of computer-based work, I
started getting double vision every time I tried to read or type at a computer
screen. Initially it was rather disturbing.

Recovery was 3 days away from screen time and time outdoors (focusing eyes on
far away things). I've definitely reformed my habits to spend time looking out
the window more.

Also, flux is a requirement for any screen I use.

------
toyg
This is one of those cases where it's important to remember that not all
equipment is born the same when it comes to ergonomics, even when it features
similar specs.

I have a 2012 MBP Retina, in retina mode (scaled at half the native
resolution).; I can look at it for hours and hours without any problem. I also
have a larger 4K screen from Iiyama, also "in retina mode"; after about an
hour staring at it, my eyes are so dry that they are forced to cry, and
headaches are much more frequent when I stick to that.

Somebody should do for monitors what Hermann Miller did for chairs.

~~~
acallahan
I haven't seen them myself, but the TrueTone displays in Apple's newest iPad
pro seems to put a lot of work into this, particularly in automatically
matching the color temperature of the surrounding light.

Some HN discussion about that:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11546490](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11546490)

------
hawski
From what I understand VR goggles have collimator to focus eyes of the user at
infinity. I was wondering: are there collimator spectacles? Would they help?
Would they interfere with text reading?

------
carapace
The irony of light grey body text on this article.

Here is the "You Hate Your Readers' Eyes" quiz. Is your body typeface...

* Sans-serif?

* Thin?

* Gray, the lighter the better?

Good work! You hate your readers' eyes!

------
otto_ortega
I suffer of CVS big time, I had to apply tons of eye-drops every few hours due
the dry and burning sensation on my eyes and some days I won't even catch much
sleep because my eyes hurted so badly and keept me awake.

What helped me a lot was a pair of Gunnar glasses (cristaline version) plus
taking short brakes every 25min (Podoro Technique helps with this). The Gunnar
glasses alone took me to cut down my use of eye-drops to 1 or 2 times a day.

So I honestly recommend the glasses, but wait for the style you like to be on
sale (I bought mines 30% off) and if you are not sure about the meassures of
your head, go with the Sheadog ones, I have a big head, and those fit me
perfectly and are very light weight.

~~~
simplexion
This sounds like you are diagnosing yourself with something that may not
exist.

~~~
otto_ortega
It could be that the name I give to the symptoms is not appropiate (even when
who diagnosed me with CVS was an optimetrician not me...) nevertheless the
symptoms are quite real... And, fortunatelly, I have found a solution that
works quite well on coping with it.

------
striking
That's a pretty plausible explanation for why my eyesight has gone down the
drain in the past couple years. And I'm young, I can't be losing my vision
just yet.

I suppose I should ask my optometrist about this.

~~~
mrspeaker
I had 20/20 vision until I was 33, then over the next couple of years I
noticed my site getting worse until I tried on a friends pair of glasses and
everything went crisp.

I asked the optometrist what would cause my eyes to go bad and she just said
"How many hours a day do you look at a computer screen?"

------
orbitingpluto
My advice is don't mancave or cubicle if you have an option. Fight for that
window seat at work. I'd rather have a window cubicle than a windowless
office. Enjoy the view every couple minutes.

------
athenot
I don't know if this is good or bad but wearing contact lens while on the
computer does help me notice much faster when my eyes dry up. That prompts me
to blink and look around.

------
dimino
I feel incredibly lucky that I don't suffer from any of these symptoms, as I
sit, and have sat, in front of my computer for ~14 of my available waking
hours each day for the past... 10 years?

8 hours a day at work, and I then come home and game for 3 or 4 more,
sometimes as much as 9 or10 additional hours, and have not yet felt anything
as described here.

I may do these exercises naturally, as part of my existing habits, because I'm
fairly easily distracted.

~~~
honkhonkpants
Give it a few more years.

------
methodover
I'm sure it's not true but... Once I got a high refresh rate IPS monitor, a
lot of my eye problems (dry, red, tired) went away. Hmm.

------
fenollp
I have been using
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/deluminate/iebboop...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/deluminate/iebboopaeangfpceklajfohhbpkkfiaa)
to invert webpages colors (as they are often very bright), it has worked
mostly well.

------
fhackenberger
I also had issues with my eyes, which fit the symptoms described. I solved it
by wearing glasses with a varying dioptric up and below the centre.

That way your eye has to re-focus as you look up and down on the screen.

The glasses also have a tinted glass that's supposed to help.

Mine are from the company starting with Gu... when searching for "computer
screen glasses".

------
johnydepp
I am not sure if this is the place to show code, but here's a small script
which can help you remind about looking away from monitor and follow 20-20
rule (only for MAC-OS):

while : do

    
    
      for run in {1..5}
      do
          sleep 1
          tput bel
          echo "Eye Beep"
      done
    
    
      sleep 1200
    

done

------
toomanybeersies
One of the best things that's happened for my eyes in regards to looking at
compute screens all day was getting upgraded from a 1366x768 laptop to a 13"
Retina Macbook Pro. Even though the text is way smaller on my MBP, everything
is so easy to read.

------
vdnkh
I made a tiny website that implements the 20-20-20 rule via Notifications API.

Another thing that has helped a lot: get a better monitor.

[https://johnbartos.github.io/eyebreak/](https://johnbartos.github.io/eyebreak/)

------
whamlastxmas
It's hard to take articles like this seriously when they end with affiliate
links.

------
vermontdevil
I occasionally see screens change shape from the typical rectangle to
trapezoid. That's when I would just shut down and go outside or do something
else.

This effect could last the rest of the day/evening for me.

------
Houshalter
I thought this would be about how computer vision is distracting AI
researchers from other areas of AI. I guess computer vision has multiple
definitions now.

------
gr3yh47
over the last 10 years of being on a computer for at least 10 hours a day my
distance vision has been obliterated. i used to have 20/15 vision and now i
have 20/50 vision.

I'm positive the screens are the issue. My toddler nieces stand a foot away
from tvs and every time i see it i beg their parents to not let them subject
their developing eyes to that.

~~~
TwoFactor
How do you know it was computers and not just age in general?

~~~
witty_username
IIRC there is no scientific consensus that computer usage causes near or far
sightedness.

------
Hydraulix989
The person who advised developers to turn on the television in order to
distract them all day obviously isn't a developer.

------
Globz
Flux + EyeLeo is the way to go for me, I know my job already damaged my eyes
but this helps reduce head aches and dry eyes.

~~~
mamcx
Something like Eyeleo for osx?

~~~
abledon
found one for linux
[https://github.com/slgobinath/SafeEyes](https://github.com/slgobinath/SafeEyes)
(written in python with gtk , so maybe use this?
[http://www.gtk.org/download/macos.php](http://www.gtk.org/download/macos.php))

------
motyar
In case you have this problem. Flexseed is very helpful.

------
husamia
I bought a pair of Gunnar computer glasses

------
Pica_soO
Against dry eyes,a micro controller and two airbrush pistols with natrium-
destilled water solution. Its a shame there is no ready made solution built
into or upon glasses...

PS: Huge glasses that cover the eyes also protect against moisture loss.

~~~
dimino
Goggles. They may fog up, however.

------
justinlardinois
> Computer vision syndrome or CVS (not to be confused with Concurrent Versions
> System)

It remains an open question which CVS is more harmful to software developers.

------
JoeAltmaier
This is another pointless diagnosis of a cluster of issues centered on an
activity. Instead of, you know, centered on the disease. Kind of like
diagnosing bad software with "HeadUpButt Developer Syndrome". Cute, a cocktail
party line, but not the same as medicine.

~~~
mod
It's not a disease, though.

It's a condition; one that results from a specific type of activity (extended
close work, which is not what our eyes are intended to do).

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Thanks; I agonized over what word to use. 'Condition' sounds right.

------
excalibur
YOU get SSI, and YOU get SSI... and YOU, and YOU. Disability checks all
around!

EDIT: Thanks for all the downvotes guys, it's good to know that humor has no
place here.

~~~
unethical_ban
To be honest, humor really doesn't have a place at HN when not accompanied by
an attempt at a real contribution to the discussion.

